# 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend?



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

i've had it since october, but it didnt run well when i bought it..i dont know when the last oil change was, so i figure might as well change it..i already have a fram oil filter i bought for it..what oil do you guys recommend for my mk3 jetta, 2.0, 98' ? and how much oil??
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (Alfredo_mk3)*

MKIII 2.0s take 4.2 quarts (4 liters) - its in your owners manual








I'd purchase OEM oil filters in the future if I were you, we touched on oil choices and filters in my oil cooler replacement thread here ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4214262 ) - I don't claim to know enough about them for a recommendation though.
http://minimopar.knizefamily.n....html
If you're interested this guy cut open a bunch of oil filters and reviewed them, its not very complete and doesn't cover alot of the filters for MKIII's but it does give you an idea of manufacturers quality standards. It's why I use OEM filters and why I stay away from FRAM. 


_Modified by JDub8 at 12:53 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (JDub8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDub8* »_MKIII 2.0s take 4.2 quarts (4 liters) - its in your owners manual








I'd purchase OEM oil filters in the future if I were you, we touched on oil choices and filters in my oil cooler replacement thread here ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4214262 ) - I don't claim to know enough about them for a recommendation though.
http://minimopar.knizefamily.n....html
If you're interested this guy cut open a bunch of oil filters and reviewed them, its not very complete and doesn't cover alot of the filters for MKIII's but it does give you an idea of manufacturers quality standards. It's why I use OEM filters and why I stay away from FRAM. 

_Modified by JDub8 at 12:53 PM 1-28-2009_

thanks a ton!!!! i dont have a manual, or i'd know, lol. and i just got a fram one because i bought an air filter for it, along with some other little things it needed, at an autostore...thanks for the recommendations though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (Alfredo_mk3)*

Hey np. 
I just found this site, it might come in handy for oil selection: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (JDub8)*

ok so after a month im finally buying oil tomorrow lol, and changing it..what kind of oil do you guys reccomend? i was gonna go with a castrol 5w-40..
my 2.0 has about 169,xxx miles


----------



## glijetta01 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (Alfredo_mk3)*

get mobil1 5w-40


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (glijetta01)*

i ended going up with a penzoil 5w-30
non synthetic of course


----------



## Sakkath (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: 98' 2.0 Jetta, what oil do you recommend? (Alfredo_mk3)*

What's wrong with synthetic? It's chemically uniform and it has a LOT of advantages.
Also, why do folks recommend 5w vs 10w? I have a '94 Jetta and I'm wondering if I should switch to 5w or just save 5w-40 for winter (I was using 10w-30 winter and 10w-40 summer but my car idles weird when it's cold-started). I live in RI so just think of how New England weather is if you are curious.
I was using Mobil 1 High Mileage full synthetic. I would have probably used Royal Purple for the extra couple HP, but I decided a high mileage oil would be safer.


_Modified by Sakkath at 12:38 PM 4-9-2009_


----------

